# This Week in BJJ with Rodrigo "Digo" Freitas



## Budo Jake (Jan 27, 2014)

There's a new episode of This Week in BJJ with Rodrigo "Digo" Freitas.

He talks about:
-His training history
-Training and competing in the US vs Brazil
-His favorite BJJ match he's had
-Most important quality of a good student
-Most important quality of a good teacher

Then he teaches a couple cool techniques:

-Spider guard to DLR to X-guard sweep
-Spider guard to footlock


http://www.budovideos.com/blog/twib...ial&utm_content=giguide&utm_campaign=budoblog


----------

